# Mail : problème adresse expéditeur lors d'un reply



## Gabb (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux comptes mails différents configurés sur mon MBP :
- un compte icloud (_adresse1_)
- un compte perso que je relève en IMAP (_adresse2_)

Mon problème :
J'envoie un mail avec _adresse2_. Le destinataire me répond à cette même adresse.
Jusque là tout va bien. Lors que je réponds à ce mail, c'est l'_adresse1_ (icloud) qui est sélectionnée par défaut. Si je ne pense pas à la changer à la main, le mail part donc avec la mauvaise adresse.

Je n'avais pas ce souci avant de migrer sous Mountain Lion.
Si vous avez une idée pour corriger ça je suis preneur.

Merci.

PS :
J'ai bien vérifié le paramètre ci-dessous :
Préférences > Rédaction > Les nouveaux messages seront expédiés depuis : _adresse2_


----------



## otgl (23 Août 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Dans les Préférences, cliquer sur l'onglet Comptes.
Sélectionner le compte correspondant à ton _adresse2_.
Sous "Données du compte", à côté de "Serveur d'envoi (SMTP)", s'assurer que le serveur d'envoi correspond à ton _adresse2_.
Cocher la case "N'utiliser que ce serveur".
Et là, essaie de répondre à un message. Si le problème persiste:

Dans les Préférences, cliquer sur l'onglet Rédaction.
Sous "Les nouveaux messages seront expédiés depuis", choisir "Le compte de la BAL sélectionnée".


----------



## Gabb (23 Août 2012)

Merci.

J'avais déjà testé ces manipulations sans succès.
Je pense que le problème vient du fait que j'applique des règles à la réception des mails et ils se retrouvent automatiquement classés dans des répertoires de l'arborescence iCloud même si mon adresse iCloud n'était pas en destinataire. Si je laisse le mail à la racine de ma boite mail adresse2 et que je fais un reply je n'ai plus ce problème.
J'ai toujours fait comme ça et je n'avais pas de souci sous Snow Léopard / Lion :-(


----------



## otgl (23 Août 2012)

Ah, tu déplaces les messages. Ça explique tout. Sous Lion et ses prédécesseurs, Mail décidait du compte sélectionné en fonction de l'adresse à laquelle le message initial avait été envoyé. Sous Mountain Lion, Mail décide du compte sélectionné en fonction du dossier dans lequel le message se trouve physiquement. En d'autres mots, Mountain Lion ne tient compte que de l'emplacement physique du message. Pour plus d'infos:

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...n-adresse-utilisee-pour-repondre-1164142.html


----------



## Gabb (23 Août 2012)

Merci.
Je n'avais pas vu ce post.
Il n'y a donc rien à faire si ce n'est changer ma façon de classer mes mails ou bien vérifier l'adresse de l'expéditeur à chaque fois ... Ou attendre qu'une mise à jour corrige la chose ...


----------



## otgl (23 Août 2012)

Gabb a dit:


> Il n'y a donc rien à faire si ce n'est changer ma façon de classer mes mails ou bien vérifier l'adresse de l'expéditeur à chaque fois ... Ou attendre qu'une mise à jour corrige la chose ...



Exact.


----------

